# MTA - welchen könnt ihr für einen Heim_Email Server empf.?

## razorbuzz

moin,

etwas OT, aber dennoch:

bin gerade dabei von SUSE auf gentoo zu migrieren und suche einen leicht zu verwaltenden und sicher mta.

bisher hatte ich sendmail & fetchmail im einsatz. damit habe ich mich aber mehr schlecht als recht rumgeqäult.

wie siehts mit postfix aus ? hat jemand erfahrungen und evtl einen doku hinweis ( ausser die man postfix) und brauche ich wenn ich postfix einsetze kein fetchmail mehr zum abholen der mail ?

( soll ein kleiner mailserver für 2 sportvereine werden )

wenn es wirklich zu OT ist dann als mail an mich :

razor.buzz@gmx.de

danke schon mal.

----------

## meyerm

Ich persönlich kann qmail empfehlen. Das ist sehr einfach zu konfigurieren und meiner Meinung nach das sicherste was mir bisher untergekommen ist. Sowohl in Form von Zugriffssicherheit als auch Datensicherheit bei Crashs und so (es gehen eigentlich niemals Mails verloren).

Auch ist es sehr Ressourcen-schonend. In der Uni haben wir auf einer alten Spar-Classic einen Mailserver, der schon eine beeindruckende Menge an Mails zustellt.

Auf der qmail-HP sind auch viele gute Links, unter anderem zu "life with qmail". Eine ganz gute Doku für den Einstieg.

Ach ja, und sollten Deine Sportvereine mal wachsen: GMX verwendet auch qmail (okok, nicht unbedingt die super-Referenz! Aber das liegt nicht an qmail. Hiermit will ich nur sagen, wenn man es ordentlich bedient, kann qmail auch extremste Menge verkraften)

----------

## cyc

ich setze qmail auch ein aber auf nem produktionsserver. ich würde exim für zuhause empfehlen. dazu maildirs und Courier-Imap. Evtl noch Squirrelwebmail

----------

## mb

hallo !!

also ich hab seit knapp 1 jahr exim am laufen... unterstützt auch rbl's (was ja heutzutage wichtig ist)...

hatte noch nie probleme, und die config ist auch pflegeleicht...

#mb

----------

## koba

moin,

ich würde auch exim empfehlen, einfach zu konfigurieren und sehr mächtige filterregeln und acls, desweiteren kann man problemlos den spamassassin

einbinden.

die dokumentation auf www.exim.org ist gut und nen schneller deutscher mirror ist auch verfügbar [url]exim.work.de[/url]

auf www.world-email.cx gibts eine ganz gute anleitung zum bauen und einrichten von exim3, die aber für exim4 noch nicht komplett ist.

bei exim4 ist aber ein converter für 3 -> 4 confs dabei.

im o´reilly verlag gibts ein buch über exim3 vom autor (philip hazel) selber, welches im moment für exim4 überarbeitet wird.

Nicht zu vergessen, das recht grosse mailinglistarchiv auf www.exim.org, das eigentlich fast jede frage beantwortet, sofern man bereit ist zu suchen.

gruss koba

----------

